# performance parts



## az 620 (Feb 7, 2005)

Who carries Side draft carbs and headers for L18? I know schneider sells cams and clutch's are easy to find. I need to find a 5 speed because that 4 speed is screaming on the freeway. Maybe just change rear gears.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

az 620 said:


> Who carries Side draft carbs and headers for L18? I know schneider sells cams and clutch's are easy to find. I need to find a 5 speed because that 4 speed is screaming on the freeway. Maybe just change rear gears.


side drafts and carbs are easy, just look up weber/redline.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

az 620 said:


> Who carries Side draft carbs and headers for L18? I know schneider sells cams and clutch's are easy to find. I need to find a 5 speed because that 4 speed is screaming on the freeway. Maybe just change rear gears.


webbercarburators.com


----------



## az 620 (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks..i try and look them up...


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I had a fully polished set of dual race Webbers DCOE's on a short manifold. Sold for $400. You may find some good deals on Ebay.


----------



## az 620 (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info....that's cool truck..


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Its a 63 Datsun 320.


----------



## az 620 (Feb 7, 2005)

Does it have a 1600?


----------

